# betta tank, fuzz algae



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are some pictures, exemplifying my horrid photography skills: http://jonathan.challinger.net/betta

This algae is extremely difficult to impossible to remove manually. 
At this point, the algae is on everything. The acrylic, the plants, the driftwood, the gravel.

3 gallons
8 watt t5
anubias on driftwood
crypts
betta
otto
no co2
stopped ferts as soon as this algae started showing up. was using seachem flourish
My water changes could definitely be scheduled better, but I'm fairly sure I get it about every week or so. 50%.

How do I get rid of it?


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like GDA and GSA.
Adding co2 and dosing flourish excel should help.
Some expert advice:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/articles.htm


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

tbonedeluxe said:


> Looks like GDA and GSA.
> Adding co2 and dosing flourish excel should help.
> Some expert advice:
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
> ...


The algae is like very short (3-6mm) hair algae.


----------

